# unsuial way to transport bobcat



## fargotruckman (Oct 6, 2010)

i remember seeing a bobcat ad at a dealer about 30 years ago and to transport a bobcat i saw a old GM car two door maybe chevy caprice , buick lasaber olds delta 88 with trailer moveing a bobcat most likely a m610 or m700 could you do this or where bobcat adverting something you cant do


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

I guess anything is possible. Hopefully the trailer had brakes. Back then cars had actual frames. If your interested in Bobcat history there is a decent hard bound book available with many photos of the beginnings. I bought mine at a Borders.

http://www.amazon.com/Bobcat-Fifty-Years-Martin-Padgett/dp/0760328145/ref=cm_lmf_img_2_rsrsrs0


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

fargotruckman;1180294 said:


> i remember seeing a bobcat ad at a dealer about 30 years ago and to transport a bobcat i saw a old GM car two door maybe chevy caprice , buick lasaber olds delta 88 with trailer moveing a bobcat most likely a m610 or m700 could you do this or where bobcat adverting something you cant do


That would have been no problem for those cars.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

p.s. Cars can be used for many things...like hauling horses.


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Snowzilla;1180360 said:


> p.s. Cars can be used for many things...like hauling horses.


That highway where they saw this guy and got this video is about a mile from me.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

purpleranger519;1180390 said:


> That highway where they saw this guy and got this video is about a mile from me.


Really that's funny! I think I remember seeing this on Inside Edition even. I vaguely remember, but thought the guy's reason was to transport him to the vet in the car was to save fuel. Funny.


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

How bout this one????


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

That boy must be a serious breeding machine.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

fargotruckman;1180294 said:


> i remember seeing a bobcat ad at a dealer about 30 years ago and to transport a bobcat i saw a old GM car two door maybe chevy caprice , buick lasaber olds delta 88 with trailer moveing a bobcat most likely a m610 or m700 could you do this or where bobcat adverting something you cant do


Are you planning on pulling your Bobcat with a car, or just wondering ?.?.?.?


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I saw a ranger pull a S205 in the fall.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I saw a guy pulling a S 300 with a Chrysler pacifica last summer... was a very scary sight!


----------



## fargotruckman (Oct 6, 2010)

no just its a unsafeway i work for a guy who puts one in a hooklift bin and that seems unsafe and then theres an old bobcat ad tranporting one with an old yanktank


----------

